# 4 month old stopped talking??



## ParisJeTadore

My lo who is over 4 months now use to talk up a storm (around 3 months). He'd have "conversations" with us and babble away. I've noticed that for the last while he has stopped "talking". He use to babble a lot on his change mat and now will remain quiet no matter how much I talk to him. He still smiles tons, giggles and makes the odd noise but not anything close to what he use to do.

Has anyone experienced this? Is it a normal part of development?


----------



## Shadowy Lady

This exactly happened to us at 3.5 months with Sofia and it went on for about 2 weeks. I asked the nurse at the Early Years Centre and she said babies around 3-4 months get very curious and attentive and prefer to look around more than talk :D

Sofia's back to babbling away, srsly she even does it in the middle of the night :/ enjoy the quiet times hehe


----------



## DaisyBee

My girls are quiet and don't say much when teething or learning more physical things. Then they would start babbling again.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Absolutely normal. Babies are not great multi taskers :haha: , they tend to focus on one thing at a time. :)


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thanks guys! Glad to hear this is normal. Guess I'll enjoy it while it lasts :) (Shadow lady...during the night?! Cute but must wake you up :dohh:)


----------



## Boo44

I've noticed this too! Just to add one thing that at 4 months I noticed he had stopped 'talking' to me, then he went off his milk. The next week we foun he had tonsilitis so must have had a sore throat! Just something to consider :) However he now often goes quiet for days at a time with no obvious reason lol x


----------



## Shadowy Lady

ParisJeTadore said:


> Thanks guys! Glad to hear this is normal. Guess I'll enjoy it while it lasts :) (Shadow lady...during the night?! Cute but must wake you up :dohh:)

It does! it's totally not cute in the middle of the night :wacko:


----------



## Akinesia

Same thing happened with my son around 4-5 months. It was just a phase, he's 10 months now and babbles non stop to us.


----------



## StaceyKor

My lo definitely goes through quiet spells...as others say it tends to be when she is focussing on something. She has just learned to crawl...was very quiet for a few weeks and now she's back to being chatty xx


----------



## ParisJeTadore

So as babies/kids love to do my lo made a liar out of me yesterday evening by talking up a storm and hasn't stopped since! lol! How typical.


----------



## Unbridled

Maddox is much quieter when he's teething. I think maybe it's because his gums become sore and making his usual sounds is uncomfortable for him.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Unbridled said:


> Maddox is much quieter when he's teething. I think maybe it's because his gums become sore and making his usual sounds is uncomfortable for him.

Yes, our little boy has been teething quite a bit lately. Never thought of it that way but that is definitely a possibility. Teething has been going on since 3 months...really hope something comes of it soon or we could be in for a long haul!


----------

